# Any way to bring a convertible top back to life?



## TDI Ed Lover (Jul 30, 2002)

Not on my VW, but on my 70s convertible, the black canvas top is severely faded and is now a nice gray. Any way to bring this back to something that resembles black again?


----------



## ketch (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: Any way to bring a convertible top back to life? (TDI Ed Lover)*

You may wish to contact SEM, a company out of the Carolina's that specialize in various dyes.
Dyes that are used may make it look good, but do not expect the color to last as long as factory.
Ketch


----------

